# [H] Necron Tesseract Vault/ Obelisk [W] ��� Paypal (UK)



## VaUgHaNy86

*[H] Necron Tesseract Vault/ Obelisk [W] £££ Paypal (UK)*

I have a Necron Tesseract Vault still in box, on sprue. Never been touched, box was only opened to check contents looking for £85


----------



## VaUgHaNy86

Price lowered. Looking for £70 ono


----------

